# EYE test for my Driving licence, Please help!!!



## ash.naz

Hey guys, finally moved to Dubai and loving every bit of it, but kind of sick paying for cabs here and there... so Have decided to change my UK license to UAE one and procedure seems to be simple..
1) they asked for copy of my passport and passport but company seems to be slightly reluctant to give my passport back, anyhow I will get that sorted out no issues,,

2) copy of my ID card and EYE TEST.... this is where I need some help, where exactly can i do the eye test and is it valid for a month or 2? since my passport is not with me, I am trying to get the rest of the things sorted out so I am ready to go.... Please can some one help me out with regards to where can I get my eye test done?


Apart from NOC which I have from Employer is there anything else I need???? 

I would appreciate any help EXPAT community can provide..

Much obliged 

Ali


----------



## Roxtec Blue

ash.naz said:


> Hey guys, finally moved to Dubai and loving every bit of it, but kind of sick paying for cabs here and there... so Have decided to change my UK license to UAE one and procedure seems to be simple..
> 1) they asked for copy of my passport and passport but company seems to be slightly reluctant to give my passport back, anyhow I will get that sorted out no issues,,
> 
> 2) copy of my ID card and EYE TEST.... this is where I need some help, where exactly can i do the eye test and is it valid for a month or 2? since my passport is not with me, I am trying to get the rest of the things sorted out so I am ready to go.... Please can some one help me out with regards to where can I get my eye test done?
> 
> 
> Apart from NOC which I have from Employer is there anything else I need????
> 
> I would appreciate any help EXPAT community can provide..
> 
> Much obliged
> 
> Ali


The driving licence eye test is a simple proceedure that can be carried out at almost any optician. Just pop in and ask. Normally they'll do it there and then. Pay the fee, take the test and they issue you with a certificate and register the test on the system. Can't remember if I needed my passport with me as ID.


----------



## TeamUSA61

Roxtec Blue said:


> The driving licence eye test is a simple proceedure that can be carried out at almost any optician. Just pop in and ask. Normally they'll do it there and then. Pay the fee, take the test and they issue you with a certificate and register the test on the system. Can't remember if I needed my passport with me as ID.


You will also need 2 Passport Photos, as one will be stapled onto the Eyetest Result and Stamped!  And as with everything, always carried Passport, Visa, Copies of everything with me until I had all of the administrative runs completed.


----------



## suzieirl

hello,got mine done last week at an opticians in Mirdiff city centre mall,i think it cost about 120dhs,2 passport photos and yes you need your passport.All done and dusted in 5 mins!
good luck


----------



## sammylou

and as I just found out, if you don't have your emirates ID card yet, you need to bring a copy of the application with you to the driving centre along with the other paperwork. 

btw, why does your employer have your passport? I thought that was illegal. when they give it back you should keep it.


----------



## adyshah

hey ash.naz ! For eye test, if its easier for you visit Mall of Emirates and go to Al Jaber Optical. And as everyone mentioned here 120Dhs is the cost which is the transfer fee and 2 passport photos.

In General, if you have: Passport for residents (original & copy) residence permit copy, current driving license (original & copy), 2 passport photo, eye test certificate & AED 120 for transfer fee. Lastly the no-objection letter from your employer, then you are good to go

Just for your info in terms with your employer holding your passport, you would want to read this " linkedin.com/groups/Are-Employers-allowed-keep-employees-4007899.S.62447066 " without the quotes.


----------



## ash.naz

adyshah said:


> hey ash.naz ! For eye test, if its easier for you visit Mall of Emirates and go to Al Jaber Optical. And as everyone mentioned here 120Dhs is the cost which is the transfer fee and 2 passport photos.
> 
> In General, if you have: Passport for residents (original & copy) residence permit copy, current driving license (original & copy), 2 passport photo, eye test certificate & AED 120 for transfer fee. Lastly the no-objection letter from your employer, then you are good to go
> 
> Just for your info in terms with your employer holding your passport, you would want to read this " linkedin.com/groups/Are-Employers-allowed-keep-employees-4007899.S.62447066 " without the quotes.


Thanks alot buddy, and well impressed with all the information given so far....

Yes employer seem to be taking its sweet time to return my passport and wanted to know what other options do I have? Can I go to British consulate to seek further help?


----------



## kamiliaismail

Hi, its better to ask at the traffic police - licenses department before u pay money at outside opical shop for the eye test.
Cause I did the eye test at the traffic police itself.


----------



## sammylou

i had my eye test done at Dubai Opticals at MoE, ground floor, accross from Carrefour and it was only 100 aed. 

but note that the fee for transfer is 410 aed, not 120.

regarding your passport, if it were me, i would inform my employer that i required my passport immediately and that failure to do so would result in me going to the british consulate to report it being held illegally. pretty sure you'd have your passport by the end of the work day.


----------



## Chocoholic

Your company has to understand that you need your passport for certain things.

Many companies do hold them, even though they're not allowed.

Good luck with the British Embassy - their response is 'we know it's not allowed, but companies do it and there's nothing we can do'. Even the MOL give you that line.


----------



## adyshah

sammylou said:


> i had my eye test done at Dubai Opticals at MoE, ground floor, accross from Carrefour and it was only 100 aed.
> 
> but note that the fee for transfer is 410 aed, not 120.
> 
> regarding your passport, if it were me, i would inform my employer that i required my passport immediately and that failure to do so would result in me going to the british consulate to report it being held illegally. pretty sure you'd have your passport by the end of the work day.


My Bad 120 is the Eye Test Cost. Maybe there is a price difference at Dubai Opticals which is weird. But in any case where ever works.

And ash.naz, either british embassy or Ministry of Labour office located in Qusais, incase you need to know the location, google for it


----------



## steljo.v

hello ?? just want to inquire if before I will go to driving school? shall I go first to al jaber optical and took an eye test then tell the doctor that I will apply for a driving license? because the last time I went in driving school I failed the eye test and they have told me to use an eyeglasses/contact lense. i really want to pass the eye test in driving school. if I got an eye test in Al jaber optical, do I still need to go for an eye test in driving school? please help me.


----------



## asifzamank

I have a GCC license for over 20 years. any suggestions if I can transfer it directly or would need to take a test.


----------



## Stevesolar

asifzamank said:


> I have a GCC license for over 20 years. any suggestions if I can transfer it directly or would need to take a test.


Hi,
If you have a Pakistani passport - then you will need to take compulsory lessons then a test.
Cheers
Steve


----------

